

Simple SPDY and NPN Negotiation with HAProxy - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2012/10/31/simple-spdy-and-npn-negotiation-with-haproxy/

======
ajtaylor
Thank you for another quality article Ilya!

This makes me wonder: If we were to add SPDY support to our REST API at $work,
would we see any real world performance benefits from our mobile app which
talks to the API?

